# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  October 2019 Challenge WIP

## delgondahntelius

### Latest WIP ###


Welcome to the Shadow Coast of Delghast. 

I don't know if I'm going to be able to finish or not, but I thought it was about time to start brushing up on my skills (Pun Intended).

Hopefully with the short break I have in classes I will be able to get some moderate amount of drawing done. Here I just downloaded the challenge map and used it as the background in Photoshop, then put some layers down and did some coastline and mountains around the labels. 

I honestly don't know if I should be in the challenge now that we have a lite challenge too. (See back in the old days there was just one challenge  :Very Happy: ) I am not a professional artist by no means, but I liked the idea behind this challenge and thought it would be fun to do. 

Any thoughts or suggestions are always welcome. 

Del

----------


## delgondahntelius

###Latest Wip###


Put some color on the background... Not sure if I'm going to keep it like that ... but we will see eh?

Del

----------


## delgondahntelius

### latest wip ###


Well, it's coming together somewhat. I'm not really sure if I like it... LOL. I think I left some layers up when I exported it to jpg, so it's a bit messy right now. I added some overlays to the land mass, as well as self made seamless background that was filled in and resized for scale. I shaded in mountains and hills, as well as laid out the rivers. I outlined the forest and layered it out with just plain green swatches that I blurred and smudged in, and shaded the them as well. 

As always, opinions, questions and tips are appreciated. 

Del

----------


## delgondahntelius

### Latest WIP ###


So, I added some shading and a color blend over the mountains. Idk how much I like it yet, so that may yet change. Anyone else have an opinion on it? I also added some shading to the hills, but a little less colored out... I didn't want them to look all grey like a mini mountain. Placed the rivers and the upcoming swamp. Anyone got any thoughts? Tips? Suggestions? 

Del

----------


## delgondahntelius

### Latest WIP ###


Another update. Added in the rivers, and the lake, as well as the swamp. I guess not much to explain there... seems like it took a lot of time lol. Anyways, just trying to get used to those ol' PS ways of doing things. Seems I used to know quite a bit, but have forgotten so much I had to actually do a tutorial I created on masks so I could get up to speed on what I needed to do. Ironic lol.  :Very Happy: 

Del

----------


## DrWho42

looks like the project is going along swimmingly!  :Surprised:

----------


## delgondahntelius

> looks like the project is going along swimmingly!


Thanks Doc!

----------


## delgondahntelius

### Latest WIP ###


Words! And more Words! I think it turned out alright. Not bad for not having made a map in over ten years anyways. Still lots of catching up to do as well. You gotta use those mapping skills and never let them atrophy people, take it from me and learn from my woes!!

Del

----------


## delgondahntelius

### Latest WIP ###



Added a border, compass rose and scale. Gotta have that scale!!

Del

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Looking good to me.

----------

